# Breeding Crickets



## Callum Dureau (Jun 5, 2017)

Want to start doing it, any tips on it? And what stuff will I need? My collection is getting to a size where it is just too costly to keep buying crickets.


----------



## Tyloop (Jun 5, 2017)

it's fairly easy the key is to keep them warm especially seeing as though it's winter at the moment. I use heat mats and cord but you could use lamps, btw I use probe thermostats bc I find it easier to keep steady temps that way.

I use plastic tubs which are high enough that I don't need to use a lid.

I use dry dog food and rolled oats as (thin) substrate and food, I add vegetables and fruit as well (apple and orange are good). with egg cartons to climb on. I give water to larger crickets by spraying the bare plastic bottom or sides of the plastic tub.

to breed wait until they are old enough to be chirping and the females have fully developed ovipositors, place damp cocopeat in a tub and cover the surface in mesh (to stop them eating the eggs), wait a week of egg laying and then incubate the eggs (I place them over heat cord or on top of a reptiles enclosure) ensure that the temps don't drop below 20º or hatch rates will be very low. when they begin to hatch place in a rearing tub and the only differences to adults is smaller food and no spraying (or else they will drown in the drops) just wet cotton wool.

best tips: keep them warm, start slow and expand as you will learn what works best for you, keep everything dry mould=bad, be patient and beware as you may (as I have done) end up looking after crickets more than reptiles. 
-Good luck mate.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jun 5, 2017)

Tyloop said:


> it's fairly easy the key is to keep them warm especially seeing as though it's winter at the moment. I use heat mats and cord but you could use lamps, btw I use probe thermostats bc I find it easier to keep steady temps that way.
> 
> I use plastic tubs which are high enough that I don't need to use a lid.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply! Much appreciated


----------



## Tyloop (Jun 5, 2017)

your welcome!


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 5, 2017)

If your reptiles will eat them, try breeding woodies rather than crickets. Much easier, and more efficient.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jun 5, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> If your reptiles will eat them, try breeding woodies rather than crickets. Much easier, and more efficient.


Funny enough I have never fed my geckos woodies. I just never see them in the pet shops, might have to look into it and see if my geckos will eat them. And what makes woodies easier to breed than crickets? Are they more tolerant of temperature or just easier to breed?


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jun 5, 2017)

Actually, reading about it now, they don't require water, just carrot or pumpkin. And do not require a heat source. Might breed these guys instead if my geckos like them!


----------



## Pilbara_Dan (Jun 6, 2017)

I breed both crickets and woodies as well as super worms. Woodies are by far the easiest to breed same as above crickets don't like the cold to much but my woodies just don't stop breeding 24/7

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 6, 2017)

Baby crickets can climb too just like woodies so place a rim of packing tape or Vaseline along the top so they don't escape 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## briansworms (Jun 18, 2017)

Woodies will stop breeding if temps get too cold 15 deg you wouldn't get any breeding. If temps are cooler you can use olive oil applied with a sponge to keep them in. I did a test tub for 4 weeks in olive oil before switching the rest of my 40 odd tubs to olive oil. Nothing went over it Then the weather warmed up here in Qld so back to the Fluon. Feed them fry dog or cat food plus some carrot. In wet weather remove the carrot.


----------



## briansworms (Jun 18, 2017)

Should read Dry Dog/ Cat food. Couldn't edit just after I posted. Yes you do need heat to get the best out of them when the air temps drop.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 18, 2017)

I buy from Brian every year and can attest to the quality of his bugs and his delivery ! My dragons and my chickens all love them


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 18, 2017)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Baby crickets can climb too just like woodies so place a rim of packing tape or Vaseline along the top so they don't escape
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


much better off using fluon as vaseline melts during warm weather and drips down the sides


----------



## disintegratus (Jun 19, 2017)

I tried breeding crickets once, but I was too lazy to build a lid for my tub because it had nice high sides.
3 mornings in a row I woke up, turned on the light to see one of the resident huntsman spiders helping itself to a free meal. bloody freeloader.
Funnily enough I've never had issues with spiders eating my woodies. And yes, woodies are soooo much easier to breed. I routinely forget to give mine food or a moisture source for weeks/months on end, they're still going strong!


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 19, 2017)

I started breeding crickets once... For a couple of days, I'd ordered a couple of hundred from the amphibian research centre. 
Well, I made the mistake one night of looking in at them, before this moment I had always found crickets somewhat cute since I was a kid. 
After that, I found them so revolting, I actually let them all free that night (sorry neighbours!). 
They're just smelly awful things. 


I also suggest woodies. 
The ex used to breed them, and they seemed to thrive on neglect. 
I used to get a kick out of throwing in a whole apple and seeing it disappear completely within hours. Was awesome. They also didn't smell of anything, which was amazing... Because there was A LOT of roaches. I'm fairly sure he sent a kilo or more to a friend and the tub was still full? Amazing lol. Clearly you probably don't want to breed THAT many, but he did haha.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 8, 2017)

I breed crickets by the millions. Here's a new batch of pin heads.


----------

